# For Sale. Cichla Mono, Festae Cichlid.



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

I have the following for sale:

2 x Cichla Monoculus, domestic, at 14". $150.00 each O.B.O. They are very healthy, pellet trained and non-aggressive as Cichlids go. Ideal for any large freshwater tank with fish over 8".

Also interested in trades for suitable young predators under 6" to go with my juvenile Cichla, etc.

Adz1 has been kind enough to post some pictures of the fish on the first page. 

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I would really love that festae only if your close by.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Please list a specific asking price for each fish/item sold (as per forum rules). Otherwise, the ad can be removed. 

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

King-eL said:


> I would really love that festae only if your close by.


Hello King-eL. I live in Victoria.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

cichlaumbriferus said:


> Hello King-eL. I live in Victoria.


How much do you want for the festae? Are you able to ship? I live in Surrey so you're kinda a bit far.


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

King-eL said:


> How much do you want for the festae? Are you able to ship? I live in Surrey so you're kinda a bit far.


Yes, I can ship. Can you please send me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

waiting for pics of monos....please


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

Adz1 said:


> waiting for pics of monos....please


Sorry about the dely. I will have it done tonight. I had an emergency water change to do last night.


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

I have pictures available. Please P.M. me if you're interested.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here are a few of the pics i was sent of the Chichla monos....
they are very beautiful fish.


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pictures. I didn't want to take up too much of the boards band width with the shots.


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

Three Cichlids still available. I can deliver to Vancouver for a reasonable cost.


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

Three fish still available! I am also looking for a used Aquaclear 110 if you wanna trade.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I only have 5 vampire tetra left. I also have a used 110.


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Charles, Pm sent.


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

Only the Moto and Chocolate left!


----------



## cichlaumbriferus (Sep 8, 2011)

Monos available again.


----------

